# Finally, new grow!



## kebnekajse (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm starting a new grow. I was thinking about a scrog, but decided to go with topping/lst to keep the cannopy even. Just don't like the idea of my plants being stuck in my closet. Could do individual screens i suppose, but nah... 

Setup: same as last time. 250w hps, 180m3/h inline fan, matching carbon scrubber, passive intake, pc-fan for circulation. Closet measures 60x60x200 cm. I do have two more 70w hps, but since it is summer the temps are allready a bit high, so I will not use them this time unless the weather turns bad. Which, at the moment, it seems to.

I will raise three girls. One pure power plant, one blue mystic and one strawberry cough. PPP ang bm will be grown in 10l pots with coco and the sc in 10l pot with soil. Sc is from clone (girl of course), others from feminized seeds. 

A few questions. I have only used basic nutes in the past, trying to keep it simple. I now feel confident enough to try some other stuff aswell. I was thinking of getting some pk13/14 since it seems to be the most common additive that people use. Any oppinion on this? There are so many, and I don´t know wich one helps the most.

I also had some smell issues in late bloom last time. Not much, but I would like it to be 0 smell. So I'm gonna get me one of these vaportronic things. Are they a good copliment to my carbon scrubber or am I just wasting money?

Oppinions are appriciated.

I feel so good being back on track again. Basil and peppers are fun too, but it's just not the same. And they are slooooooow...

Cheers/
k


----------



## stevetosh (Jul 9, 2009)

Check out Monster Bloom and Cha Ching, yes PK is always good, I use all 3 with my base nutes at the apporate time, more info just ask dude.


----------



## Newbud (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm sure i've seen you talking about ia Power Plant pheno on the sativa side with really long side colas from lower branches?
Mines the same is all 
Was it you???? 
If it was what seed bank cos i'm sure i'm noticing a trend, anyway, sorry, your thread.

Anywho as far as nutes i did the same and kept it simple first time round with good results then switched onto PK 13/14 and found it ok but not as they instruct to use it.
I'm now on to 




3ml to every 1L of water and of course your coco A+B.
 

A quick cheeky 2 pics to show off my hard work 



I like the superbud additive and for whatever reason i think it has the edge on the PK 13/14


----------



## stevetosh (Jul 9, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Is the Power Plant from clone?
> Just wondered cos i'm sure i've seen you talking about it been on the sativa side with really long side colas from lower branches?
> Mines the same is all
> 
> ...


 
That looks awesome, Can I ask I how many lamps/watts/plants  soil/hydro, how many days in veg/flower.


----------



## kebnekajse (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you for replying guys! I will go with some pk13!¤ then. That will have to do for this grow, keeping it simple has given me good results in the past.

newb bud: Yes, it is from seed. And yes, it grows loooong sidebranches, like a sativa. Which it is. But nirvana, where i got them from, has changed their description from pure inbred sativa to some sort of hybrid.


----------



## Newbud (Jul 9, 2009)

> That looks awesome, Can I ask I how many lamps/watts/plants soil/hydro, how many days in veg/flower.


 
Dont jack the thread  check my journal mate


----------



## Newbud (Jul 9, 2009)

kebnekajse said:
			
		

> Thank you for replying guys! I will go with some pk13!¤ then. That will have to do for this grow, keeping it simple has given me good results in the past.
> 
> newb bud: Yes, it is from seed. And yes, it grows loooong sidebranches, like a sativa. Which it is. But nirvana, where i got them from, has changed their description from pure inbred sativa to some sort of hybrid.


 
I knew you were gona say Nirvana, thats the one to have i think, i took some 12 week into flower looking for amber and they just kept swelling. I have a damn good mother of this pheno too, dear girls tough as old boots lol.

I agree on the keeping it simple too, all i've needed as yet is the standard A+B and an additive.
If you go with the PK 13/14 you may want to think of a little booster of something else towards the end of flower but thats entirely up to you 
ATB
NB


----------



## kebnekajse (Jul 9, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> I knew you were gona say Nirvana, thats the one to have i think, i took some 12 week into flower looking for amber and they just kept swelling. I have a damn good mother of this pheno too, dear girls tough as old boots lol.
> 
> I agree on the keeping it simple too, all i've needed as yet is the standard A+B and an additive.
> If you go with the PK 13/14 you may want to think of a little booster of something else towards the end of flower but thats entirely up to you
> ...



I have grown 4 seeds before I think, and they finished between 9 and 10 weeks. Mostly milky, but a fair amount of amber. Hope This one finishes early aswell, I'm sad to say I'm not a patiant man...

Will take a booster into consideration.

Oh yeah, your plants are wicked! Those colas are huge! I'm pleased with the yield mine gave aswell.


----------



## kebnekajse (Jul 14, 2009)

I bump my thread since i did not get an answer to my question. Is the vaportronic any good or would it just be a waste of money. I will not use it alone, my carbon scrubber is still running.

Also, if I decide to get it, what would be the best way to istall it? Outside of my closet or inside? I imagine putting it inside by my passive intake would be the most efficient way to go, but i'm not sure at all.

Here are some pics of my small ones. The bm and ppp popped out of the ground about 10 days ago. I got the sc as a clone from a friend. It was not in the best state, but it's getting better. I just topped it after being in new soil for a week. I think it will turn out allright.

Oh yeah, for those of you that perhaps followed and remember my last gj, it was not strawberry kush I was growing, it was strawberry cough, the same as this one, but different seed, thank god. It was a hermie.

Another question. I veg under a 250w hps. Worked great in the past, so i don't see any reason to buy a mh or lots of cfl's. But what distance would you have at this point? I just lowered it to about 25cm, or 10 inches. But I gpt a feeling my seedlings would like a little less light for another week or so. Can it kill them right away or should i be cool and just watch how they react and take appropriate measures if they show signs of feeling bad?


----------



## Newbud (Jul 14, 2009)

I'd just keep an eye on em, my clones were rooted, vegged and flowered under hps until i built the new veg room and had good results.

I'm using 250w CFL now though set at a few inches, CFL's genuinly *do* produce better plants ( for the veg stage ) but your much better off with the big proper grow CFL's than 20 crud house lights.

Anyway,,, Vaportronic? Dont even know what it is :huh: lol

Carn't coment on pics cos carn't see em, damn ruddy server lol


----------



## kebnekajse (Jul 14, 2009)

hxxp://www.head-nature.com/04459?id=DKyAqrZ6&mv_pc=149

This is a vaportronic, works like a ozonegenerator but with some sort of chemical instead of ozone.

Hmm, come to think of it, my gib-ballast is supposed to work with both hps and mh. A mh bulb is not that expensive. Perhaps i should buy me one of those.

Thanks for input!

take care/
k


----------



## Newbud (Jul 14, 2009)

If it will run both thats what i'd do.
Nice simple solution


----------



## kebnekajse (Jul 21, 2009)

Gonna use this thread to post  pics of my grow and just go bla bla bla... It will not be a well updated, thought out growjournal, but if a mod think it fits better in that forum, please move it.

pic one - pure power plant, nirvana femmed, coco
pic two - blue mystic, nirvana femmed, coco
pic three - strawberry cough, cloned female, soil

Looking ok I guess. The ppp's and bm's leafes are slightly folded at the edges. Think I might have my lamp a bit too close, it's about 25 cm from the tops. Might be too much for these small ones, A bit over two weeks since they popped i think.

The bm is smaller than the ppp. Are indicas slower than more sativa dominant strains? Never grown an indica before. I currently feed these two with canna coco at half recommended strength. This might be a bit high as well, but no burns yet, so i'll continue.

The sc was in a pretty lousy state when I got it, but she's getting better. Allready been topped! A bit pale after twoo weeks in new soil, 3,5l pot, so i gave her some nutes today. Might have been a mistake, will have to check closely, but so farso good.

I have set up some goals this time. Aiming for 40g/plant, which will result in 36g more weed than last time, a respectable improvement. I will be more carefull with flushing to get a better taste from my ppp. It was not the best last time around.

Well, you can talk here aswell, see you around/
k


----------



## PencilHead (Jul 21, 2009)

Off Topic Guy wants to know what you think about the bass player for the Violent Femmes, Brian Ritchie?


----------



## kebnekajse (Jul 21, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Off Topic Guy wants to know what you think about the bass player for the Violent Femmes, Brian Ritchie?



Groovy, mos def.


----------



## Newbud (Jul 21, 2009)

> I currently feed these two with canna coco at half recommended strength.


 
Which end of the scale?
On my charts and bottles it sais 20-40ml.
I dont usually go above 25ml on full grown 5 footers.
Plants look well to me mate  pic three may be a little yellow if i was being picky 


> A bit pale after twoo weeks in new soil, 3,5l pot, so i gave her some nutes today. Might have been a mistake, will have to check closely, but so farso good.


My opinion would be that she looks hungry for nutes, just my un-educated opinion but it is working for my girls so far.
Will advise however that i have no previous experience with seeds just clones eace:

ATB mate :aok:


----------



## kebnekajse (Jul 22, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Which end of the scale?
> On my charts and bottles it sais 20-40ml.
> I dont usually go above 25ml on full grown 5 footers.
> Plants look well to me mate  pic three may be a little yellow if i was being picky
> ...



I give 20ml/10l water.

I don't think you need to be picky to find the last plant a bit pale, but she's getting greeen as wee speak. Oh, how I love this.


----------



## kebnekajse (Jul 22, 2009)

My sc seems to love getting nutes, even though she is rather small. Roots are starting to come out of the bottom of the pot, rapid growth i would say. Will transplant to a 10l bucket in about a week. 

Hwe do you dispose of your runoff from coco? I was thinking of buying some sort of tap and use that. It's quite a hassle to lift the pot from plate and empty it, especially when the plants get bigger. Otherwise i love coco. Makes growing easy.

Take care/
k


----------



## kebnekajse (Jul 23, 2009)

Things are getting better all the time. My seedlings are so happy and my sc-clone is getting greener. Soon she will look like a normal plant! The bm is still behind the ppp, but she has not stalled in any way, just not that fast.

I'm gonna celebrate by smoking my last piece of hasch. 

1 - bm
2+3 - ppp
4 - sc
5 - my last piece...


----------



## kebnekajse (Jul 28, 2009)

Ok, a bit more then 3 weeks since seeds popped out of the ground and almost 3 weeks since I put my clone in the 3,5L pot. It was repotted like 4 days ago into a 10L bucket and she is loving it! The colours on the photo are a bit strange, you will have to trust me when i say she has a very healthy green colour.

1+2 - My blue mystic. Looks like she will be a natural bush. Thinking about letting her grow naturally. I have never done it, and this is a good candidate since she stays low.

3+4 - I topped my ppp 2 days ago and i think she is responding well. Will top her once more and do a bit of tie-down before 12/12 in two weeks.

5 - SC is looking better. There will be lots of tops on this one. Straight lst on her from now on.  

Temps are a bit better. 23-24 lights of and 29-30 lights on. But this will change with the weather. RH is good for veg, but i would like it to drop when they start to bud up, but that will happen i think.

Take care/
k


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 28, 2009)

Looking good *kebnekajse*..glad to seee ya got another grow up and going..if ya have a conversion Ballast..I would run the MH  b4 i would cfl for veg..more bang!!!  for your buck..and of corse HPS  in flower...MOJO for the grow


take care and be safe:ciao:


----------



## kebnekajse (Jul 28, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Looking good *kebnekajse*..glad to seee ya got another grow up and going..if ya have a conversion Ballast..I would run the MH  b4 i would cfl for veg..more bang!!!  for your buck..and of corse HPS  in flower...MOJO for the grow
> 
> 
> take care and be safe:ciao:



Nice to see a familiar and friendly face. Welcome! I'm very happy aswell that i'm growing again. Lately i've been helping some friends getting their grows up and running. They saw what i was doing and wanted to do it for themselves. I feel like a real pro, having answers to all of their questions and i have been able to fix a few problems for them aswell. Nothing big though, just some overwatering and defs. Also been raising some seedlings for them, which  resulted in me being out of seeds! Going to track down a good strain for single cola plants. Doing a 9 plant sog next i think. Mostly because it's fun and they look nice! Perhaps i will continue with my femed ppp from nirvana, it has been a good strain i would say, but on the other hand it's funto test new varieties. Chronic might be what i'm looking for, atleast when i read descroptions of it. Any tips are welcome!

The ballast is a GIB magnetic one. It says on it that it's for mh and hps, but i will not have time to get a m before i go into flower...

And how much diference would it make? I don't have a problem with stretch and grow femed seeds or clones from confirmed females. But then again, the bulb is not that expensive, woth bying and testing, right! will do a pretty big order when payday arrives, some odour controll devices, backup hps-bulb, nutes, mh-bulb, stuff to calibrate my pH-meter. And that's it i think.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 28, 2009)

ok my friend  just subscribed..I wanna fallow along...oh..and IMO  the diffrance between MH  and cfl..you would have a tighter bush  going into flower..try it next grow and see for self.  well gotta grow now..take care and be safe:bong:


----------



## kebnekajse (Aug 2, 2009)

It's been 4 weks since they came out of the ground. On with the pics:

1 - SC, good lst on her. Cut of some small, lower brances. She will have lots and lots of tops.

2 - ppp. Cut some small branches on her aswell. Topped her here and there too. Think she will have about 8 or 9 tops at the same height without any tying down. Will cut the rest i think, 250w is too small to reach the lower budsites.

3 - BM. Cut two low branches from her, otherwise untrained, but i think it's gonna be allright. She is going to be very bushy anyway, atleast that's what i think.

Think it will be 7 days at the most untill i switch to 12/12, enough time to fill my closet and let the plants recover from the pruning.


----------



## kebnekajse (Aug 4, 2009)

Think i might have a problem in the future if i don't do something about it, or it could be me being paranoid.

My buckets are standing in another bucket that has been cut off. There is a upside down plate in there so the bucket is a bit elevated. This is to get rid of runoff, i empty every day. Thing is, there are LOTS of roots comming out ofthe bucket now. Is this a poteniall disaster or is it cool as long as there is fresh water in the reservoir so to speak? Should be a variety of the assproducer cocobucket, right?

There is virtualy no light in between the buckets, they fit together in a good way, so i'm not concerned about algea, but is there anything else that could go wrong?

I couldn't help it, i just had to tie my BM down last night. She has 8 tops at the same height, like 6-7 cm lower then the two others. I really think this is good yieldwise, but it also means that i still have not grown a plant the natural way. But then again, hoe natural could it be in a closet?

Take care/
k


----------



## kebnekajse (Aug 5, 2009)

Looking good! Tops are the same height, give or take 1 cm. Happy with the training this time.


----------



## kebnekajse (Aug 8, 2009)

Last night was long, 12 hours to be exact. I feel good, 10 weeks at the most until harvest!

Last pic shows what i think is some pH-issues. Oppinions are appreciated, my remedy is a good flush. It's not very bad though, these are the only signs i've seen, but i would not want it to get worse. The rest of the pics speak for themselves.

Take care/
k


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow really nice grow you have there... Do you see any substantial difference between soil and coco? Do you have an automatic watering system, or how often do you water the babies? I only give my plants fertilizer once every week, and that is the only time they get a big amount of water. Rest of the time, I only spray them once a day to increase the humidity.


----------



## kebnekajse (Aug 11, 2009)

They do grow a bit faster in coco, but it's not worlds apart. I handwater, usually once a day, never less. I guess the difference would be bigger if i had some sort of automatic watering system, coco is a hydro medium. The main reason i like coco is that nothing ever goes wrong with it. Never had any def's or pH problems when growing in it, except that they are a bit pale the first couple of weeks due to low ammounts of N. This can be fixed by rinsing the coco even more and let it soak in a nute solution for a while before putting seed/ clone in it. Or so i've heard. But i really like messing with soil, that is why i have my sc in good old dirt.

Oh, and welcome to my closet!


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Aug 11, 2009)

kebnekajse said:
			
		

> They do grow a bit faster in coco, but it's not worlds apart. I handwater, usually once a day, never less. I guess the difference would be bigger if i had some sort of automatic watering system, coco is a hydro medium. The main reason i like coco is that nothing ever goes wrong with it. Never had any def's or pH problems when growing in it, except that they are a bit pale the first couple of weeks due to low ammounts of N. This can be fixed by rinsing the coco even more and let it soak in a nute solution for a while before putting seed/ clone in it. Or so i've heard. But i really like messing with soil, that is why i have my sc in good old dirt.
> 
> Oh, and welcome to my closet!



I like your grow journal, and am especially interested in the Strawberry Cough.  I have heard some good things about it, but most people have WW - I am curious to know the difference in grow and high.

I heard that peat moss has disadvantage in that it is either too high or too low in PH or something.  I am curious to try, but don't want to worry about PH maintainance.  Like you say, good old dirt is good old dirt - and with worm-castings added it really it is pretty much fire-and-forget with daily water. I do the same as you.  But I only have tried WW.  I think Jack Herer would also be good to grow and get high.  I wonder how that strain is like...


----------



## kebnekajse (Aug 11, 2009)

Strawberry Cough said:
			
		

> I like your grow journal, and am especially interested in the Strawberry Cough.  I have heard some good things about it, but most people have WW - I am curious to know the difference in grow and high.
> 
> I heard that peat moss has disadvantage in that it is either too high or too low in PH or something.  I am curious to try, but don't want to worry about PH maintainance.  Like you say, good old dirt is good old dirt - and with worm-castings added it really it is pretty much fire-and-forget with daily water. I do the same as you.  But I only have tried WW.  I think Jack Herer would also be good to grow and get high.  I wonder how that strain is like...



I had a SC last grow, but had to cut it after 6 weeks. It hermied on me. Still, very strong indeed, but not a very pleasant high. A bit of paranoia in there, but i hear this is the case when you cut early. I'm fairly sure that it was due to her genes. This is a different seed though, so hopefully it will go all the way this time. It's from dutch passion. It might be a femed version, and dp has a bad rep when it comes to femed seeds, at least around were i live. Strange, cause their regular seeds are considered top notch. The best looking plant i have grown. Really beautiful! Very sativa dominant i would say. Last time the buds were very airy, but i think she would have yielded very good if finished. Check out my first closet grom for pics of her.

Don't know how it is in comparison to WW, never grown it and have not smoked it in many years. But i remember it being really strong, possibly the strongest i have smoked. A home alone smoke in my oppinion and i guess the SC will be too.

At the moment i have a problem i never had before, my pH is too high! Bought a different king of soil this time. It's about 7,3, but i lower it with each watering and it's not killing my plant so i think it will be allright.

Peat moss has a low pH, that is why people use dolomite lime in it.

Glad you like my grow, you are very welcome back with questions, tips or just to say hi! 

Take care/
k

Edit: Since i am a weed smoker, with the paranoina that comes with it  , i checked you up. My SC happened to have just what you seem to have, namely four leafes at each node. But only on one branch. As i said, there are pics in my first closet grow journal.


----------



## kebnekajse (Aug 12, 2009)

I watered my SC today, with some veg nutes. Last time for that, flower nutes from now on. When i was lifted the pot to dispose the runoff, i found a WORM! I totally freaked out! But then i came to my sences and remembered someone, somewhere saying worms is a good thing. Pleeeeaaaase, let it be a good thing...

And yes, it was very much alive, didn't get what it was at first. When i tried to pick it up it started moving. A lot.


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Aug 12, 2009)

If it is a "earthworm", then it is good - we get worm castings from such worms.

RE:  SC - I read on the DP web site that it is especially pleasant/social and not paranoia high.


----------



## kebnekajse (Aug 12, 2009)

Strawberry Cough said:
			
		

> If it is a "earthworm", then it is good - we get worm castings from such worms.
> 
> RE:  SC - I read on the DP web site that it is especially pleasant/social and not paranoia high.



Yupp, it's an eartworm.

Yeah, the paranoia came from being cut early i think. 

I just might get another SC from a friend tonight. His cab broke down comletely, so it's in a mess. Timer busted, so it got 24/0 light after 5 weeks in flower. Fans broke down, so it was about 40c in there. She does not look good at all, hopefully i will change that. We'll see...


----------



## kebnekajse (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, i got some pics. Very bad though, sorry.

First one is of a leaf on my SC. Not so good. I have coe to the conclusion that it's ZN-def due to high pH. But, i have lowered it over a couple of waterings and it stoped spreading. Runoff is now 6,6. That's perfect! So even if i missdiagbosed, problem is gone. For now anyway. And high pH is always bad. Oh, if you have eagle-eye vision and think it looks droopy, you are right. Lack of water.Must water every second day now, not every third as i used to.

Next pic is of the whole plant. 

Pic three is of the blue mystic. It was growing much slower then the other two during early veg, but it's been catching up and is now almost as big as the ppp. 

And the ppp is in pic four. 

Pic five is of the whole grow. I'm glad that i settled for three plants instead of four. They will fit perfectly in there when strech stops.

I have upped the nutes in the coco, giving them 30ml of a and b in 10l of water. And they really love it. Really, really love it! 

Did i mention that they all are girls? Even though they are femed seeds and a clone from a known female, it's a relief to see some hairs. The sc was the first one showing sex, as last time. But she was from clone, so that's no surprice. Guess budding will start in 5 days or so, can't wait. I have given my closet a thorough search for lightleaks, found some and fixed them. Was going to order some anti-smell devices today, but they were out of them! Well well, later i guess. It will not start to smell for a while anyway, so there is no rush.

That's all i can think of atm, take care/
k


----------



## kebnekajse (Aug 15, 2009)

Yesterdays pics were bad, here are new ones.

1-all ot them

2-bm

3-ppp

4-sc


----------



## kebnekajse (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm glad i did not scrog, there are about 7-10cm difference between the ppp (tallest) ang the sc (shortest). So i have some books uder the bm and sc, creating an even canopy. Individually the plantes are pretty even, but if things are the same as last time, the difference in height between branches will increase as strtch continues. But so far it's better than before and stretch will be over in a week or so.

Oh yeah, the sc is officially in flower! Gave her boomnutes for the first time today. The ppp ave lots of lone preflowers, but i would not say she's in flower yet. The bm is even more behind, but getting there aswell.

Take care/
k


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow looks so dense and green.. Good job. What kind of fertilizer are you using, and how much do you provide them?

Edit: Ok you already posted it.. Your grow looks very good indeed.. I don't have anything to put my finger on. How will you cure the plants when they finish? Will you try to make hash or will you smoke the buds?


----------



## kebnekajse (Aug 19, 2009)

Bach's pretty damn good...




			
				RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Wow looks so dense and green.. Good job. What kind of fertilizer are you using, and how much do you provide them?
> 
> Edit: Ok you already posted it.. Your grow looks very good indeed.. I don't have anything to put my finger on. How will you cure the plants when they finish? Will you try to make hash or will you smoke the buds?



Thanks!

Curing, i don't know really. Let them hang for a few days, then put them in jars which are aired from time to time seems to be the proper way to do it. But now that you mention it, i remember hearing good things about watercuring... Will try it with a small amount. Maybe.

Ordered some new nutes last friday. On monday the guy from the store calls me and tells me they are out of canna coco a+b. Will i settle for Hesi? Sure, might try it i say. But the guy says Hesi is a bit cheaper, would i like something in between. Some pk 13-14 i said. Sure, he replied (the dif in price is about 3 dollars). And it arrived wednesday. Excellent service, i would say. 

Any oppinions on hesi nutes? And how should i use my pk 13/14? I might follow the instruction on the bottle, but lower the doses. 

Got some pics!


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 20, 2009)

Do I understand this right... Is PK 13-14 only a booster, that you mix in together with fertilizer? Is it to boost the roots? I only use nutrients from GHE, and I have something I mix into the water in the beginning called Diamond Nectar, to maximize the roots ability to absorb NPK. Towards the end I have something called Ripen, that will speed up the ripen process when the plants go of the nutrients. The NPK nutrients is a 3 component system, that I have to change every week to get the right EC level. I follow a schedule provided on their webpage. So all in all I have 5 different solutions to mix into the water.


----------



## kebnekajse (Aug 20, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Do I understand this right... Is PK 13-14 only a booster, that you mix in together with fertilizer? Is it to boost the roots? I only use nutrients from GHE, and I have something I mix into the water in the beginning called Diamond Nectar, to maximize the roots ability to absorb NPK. Towards the end I have something called Ripen, that will speed up the ripen process when the plants go of the nutrients. The NPK nutrients is a 3 component system, that I have to change every week to get the right EC level. I follow a schedule provided on their webpage. So all in all I have 5 different solutions to mix into the water.



The pk 13/14 is only extra p and k. Cannabis use a lot of it when in bloom, so providing extra can be good. It's very common to use it, that's why i got it. Will start adding it in two weeks and continue untill flush.

Man, five dif liquids, i would mix em up and kill my plant, lol. Trying to keep it simple...


----------



## kebnekajse (Aug 20, 2009)

Good shot of canopy. 

I think i will buy another 5-pack of femed ppp and do a PERFECT grow. I think i have learned the plant well (but, it looks like i am about to succeed with a clone for the first time, so i might not have to buy seeds!). I will have 4 plants i my closet, but trim away a few branches so she is left with 8 tops. Then i can make the canopy flat without the space being overcrowded. It's a little tight in the back where there are two plats, and a bi of space left in front. Well well, small problems i guess, but i am a bit worried about mold. But the two are directly by my intake, so they get fresh air all the time. And soon the humidity will be a bit lower, august is really damp around here. 

Take care/
k


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 22, 2009)

Looks really really good. Almost like a small sea of green. I think you'll get a massive yield per square meter. And this is from only 250 watt? I'm looking forward to see how dense the buds are going to get.


----------



## kebnekajse (Aug 22, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Looks really really good. Almost like a small sea of green. I think you'll get a massive yield per square meter. And this is from only 250 watt? I'm looking forward to see how dense the buds are going to get.



Thanks!

Yeah, it's from 250w of hps. But i have to take back what i said earlier about coco and soil not being worlds apart. They are. Thing is, i'm still a bit sloppy when it comes to preparing the coco. You gotta rince it well, and i did, but also you should let it soak in a nutesolution so it can balance itself. This i did not do, so the growth was slow the first 3-4 weeks. They were also a bit pale. But when things got right, growth just exploded!

From experience i can say that the top 10-15cm ofthe plant will be very dense, the lower buds will be airy, but still ok to smoke. I took away shoots that wont amount to anything.

As for yield, my goal is 120grams, which i tjink i will have. But anything over 84 grams is ok, then i atleast improved from my last grow.

Take care/
k


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 23, 2009)

About the coco.. Is it like a hydroponic system, where the coco functions as a replacement for the clay nuts, or is it like a soil system where you fill up a bucket with coco instead of soil? I didn't know coco would make such a huge difference. I heard that when you grow hydroponics some certain terpens will not develop and the flavor will also be different. Do you know if it is the same case for coco?


----------



## kebnekajse (Aug 23, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> About the coco.. Is it like a hydroponic system, where the coco functions as a replacement for the clay nuts, or is it like a soil system where you fill up a bucket with coco instead of soil? I didn't know coco would make such a huge difference. I heard that when you grow hydroponics some certain terpens will not develop and the flavor will also be different. Do you know if it is the same case for coco?



I use it instead of soil. Thing is, you got to water at least one time a day, with 15-20% runoff. And use nutes every time you water. Then again, you can't really overwater. And i tried! But it can be used instead of the clayballs in a hydrosystem from what i've heard. But i'm very scared of waterdamages, so i handwater, otherwise i would have some sort of drippersystem i think.

I don't know how it effects taste, have not grown enough yet to have a good oppinion. But, since it is more of a hydrogrow than soil, my guess is that taste is a bit less good then in a soilgrow. But it might make a difference if you grow organicaly, which i don't. Anyway, i highly recomend coco if you can manage the watering. I never had any trouble at all. Growing in soil, something is always a bit off, atleast for me. Defs, pH, over/underwatering...

Edit: Åh, du är ju en granne såg jag nu! Alltid trevligt med en skandinav.


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 23, 2009)

Hehe en skandinavisk broder, hvor fantastisk.

Well I have tried now to look more into the PK 13-14, and I really still don't get it. Some sources suggested that it is only used one time in one watering. How are you planning to dose it? I'm looking forward to hearing about the results. I might order some myself and try it out. 

How many weeks are you planning to flower? According to my seed supplier my plants should be ready after 8 weeks of flowering, but they recommend 9. I have something to speed up the ripening process in the end, but I'm not sure if it is a better idea to just let it go for a few more weeks, instead of using an unnatural way. What is your opinion?


----------



## kebnekajse (Aug 23, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Hehe en skandinavisk broder, hvor fantastisk.
> 
> Well I have tried now to look more into the PK 13-14, and I really still don't get it. Some sources suggested that it is only used one time in one watering. How are you planning to dose it? I'm looking forward to hearing about the results. I might order some myself and try it out.
> 
> How many weeks are you planning to flower? According to my seed supplier my plants should be ready after 8 weeks of flowering, but they recommend 9. I have something to speed up the ripening process in the end, but I'm not sure if it is a better idea to just let it go for a few more weeks, instead of using an unnatural way. What is your opinion?



I'm not sure of the pk13/14 myself. The bottle say that i should use it from week 4 until flush, but i've also heard to use it in week 5 only. But since i'm growing in coco, i think i should use it more then one watering. But i will check carefully for burns as i go.

Last time i grew ppp it was finished after ten weeks of 12/12, si i guess it will be like that this time aswell. The sc hermied after 42 days, but was quite welldeveloped at that time, so maybe 9 weeks is a fair guestimation. Never grown bm, but i've checked grow journals here and elsewhere, and i think 9 weeks is what most people considered enough. But she was late in flower, only started yesterday at day 15 of 12/12.

Why quicken up the ripening? That should give the plant less time to make big buds, or is that process also speeded up? But i see the benefits if you grow haze or thai...

Take care/
k


----------



## kebnekajse (Aug 25, 2009)

I've spent last couple of evenings watching green house seeds youtube chanel. They sure know how to market themselfes. Good growing videos, informative and fun to watch. You should check them out if you haven't allready.

Took some pics today. Can't help but think it's a lot of fun. First two are of my ppp, last two of the sc. No bm today, but it looks an awfull lot like the ppp, a few less branches and the leafes are a bit more indica dominant. -Did i mention that she's taller then the ppp now? And i thought it was going to be a runt... I was wrong.

Very, very happy with how everything is looking. Healthy and perky. Uped my nutes the last couple of days, They all are on max recomended strength. Pretty sure they can take it. 

When i look in my chrystal ball, i see ploblems with the sc though. Runoff was 5,5 todsy. And yes, i just calibrated my pH-meter. I don't know why it's swinging the way it does. Sure, when i have nutes in my water it's a bit low, 6,2-6,3, but that's just every third watering. I adjust it to 6,8 when i give her plain water. Strange and irritating. Will flush tomorrow if i see bad signs, hopefully she won't care...

Be well and stay safe/
k

Edit: the vaportec anti-smell thing was out at the onlinestrore where i bought my nutes and got ecellent service. So i got it from another online store. But, i paid to much due to some misunderstandings ( i did not read very carefully). I wasn't aware of this until today when i got the package. The guy had witten me a letter, telling me about this and he gave me some free atami bloombastic and som "springwater" for spraying the plants (supposed to be free of calcium, destilled or something). I paid abot 6 dollars to much and got stuff for 15. Man, now i have bought from 3 stores, and they have all been very, very good. I wanna support them all, but can't really since they have the same things, more or less.

Well well, any oppinions about the bloombastic? Looks like it's basically the same as the pk13/14, but with some other minerals aswell.


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 25, 2009)

OMG what happened? When did they explode like that? I will definitely use coco for my next growth and see if I can achieve the same awesome results you are getting. Next time I'll also be using CFL for seedling stage only I think, seeing how well my Nemesis received the lights being 2 weeks younger than the other. Do you still have enough space in your closet? Those babes look huge. 

I don't see the big problem with the PH. I've seen lots of growers keeping the PH under 6. I think the plants will be more sensitive to a high PH level than a low from what I have seen on different setups.

About the Green House Seeds, I'm also kind of addicted to their videos. Really serious growers, and their analysis of the different strains is amazing with all the info one could want. 

I'm just sitting here and drooling over your last photo posted. Those buds looks like gold in my eyes. I think you'll have some really fat buds.

Edit: Is that some blue hues in the SC photo, or is it an optical illusion. I think I'll try something blue or purple next time, they always look so cool.


----------



## kebnekajse (Aug 25, 2009)

I really recomend coco, easy and good results. Just rince well and let it soak for a few days in a nutesolution. I really don't do anything advanced, hust plain nutes and then they do their thing.


It's a bit crowded in my closet, but not too much. They will be allright and stretch is just about over.

The pH just dropped again, so perhaps it will be a bit ill tomorrow. Are you sure the grows with pH uder 6 wasn't hydrogrows? Cause i've had serious problems with low pH in the past. But i guess it could be strainrelated since they all behave in different ways. 

Thanks for the kind words, you would have gottrn som rep if they hadn't removed that function atm...

Take care/
k

edit: No, the blue in the pic is because of the flash. But according to the dutch passion homepage it's a purple strain.

"A very productive plant of high value as a medicinal herb. Bred for its euphoric, anti-anxiety high, this mostly sativa (approx. 75% Sativa 25% Indica) produces a comfortable and enjoyable, yet powerful, experience. The plants have long branches, making this beauty a great plant for "sea of green" gardens. It's a very consistent Purple variety. The quality is in the experience, not so much in the yield, which is average."


*Another edit:* took some pics of my closet with all of the plants in there to give you a picture of how crowded it is. This is what your coset will look like in a week or two.

BTW, the server is fast now that the plugin functions are removerd. Much, much faster!


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 26, 2009)

I like the way you have managed to get a nice even grow, where all the tops are about the same height. I'm trying to decide how many colas I will let my plants have. I think I'll try to have just 2 on of the BB, and 3 on the other. The last I'll just try to let it grow and see what happens. The Nemesis will just have one massive single cola I think (hope) Thanks for the new pictures. I really have learned a lot of your journal.

I also think it was a smart move to take away some of the functions to make the page run faster.


----------



## kebnekajse (Aug 26, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> I like the way you have managed to get a nice even grow, where all the tops are about the same height. I'm trying to decide how many colas I will let my plants have. I think I'll try to have just 2 on of the BB, and 3 on the other. The last I'll just try to let it grow and see what happens. The Nemesis will just have one massive single cola I think (hope) Thanks for the new pictures. I really have learned a lot of your journal.
> 
> I also think it was a smart move to take away some of the functions to make the page run faster.



My cab is a bit bigger then yours, like 60x60cm and i think 4-6 tops/plant would have been perfect. So i guess 3-4 tops/plant would be good for you. They get bigger then you think, i'm stll a bit surpriced everytime the stretch start.


----------



## kebnekajse (Aug 31, 2009)

Things are good, but not perfect. My BM is stretching like crazy! It has outgrown the PPP. Perhaps i will pinch it and bend it over if it continues. Never done that, so i'm a bit nervous. 

The SC is getting a bit more yelow in her lower regions then i would like. I knoe it is a normal thing in flower, but it's going fast now. But can't think of anything that is wrong, not underfed, pH is finaly ok, i don't under/overwater. Sooooo, i guess she is reallly fine and that i should stop worrying.


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok, my BM is still strething like crazy, must have grown atleast 6 cm since yesterday, prabably more since it had grown past the reflector. So i tried to pinch the two tllest branches. A bit nervous, but it's supposed to be safe.

And FINALLY i managed to root something else than basil! A ppp clone had roots that was about 4 cm long, so i put it in soil. Will have a small humiditydome for one more day. I have 32w of cfl in the beginning, when i repot to a one liter pot i will change to a 70w hps. I know hps are not the best for vegging, but i can't fit that many cfl's in my speaker growbox (21w is the most powerfull cfl i can get a hold on, and it would take 6 of them to match my hps). Besides, i have not had any trouble with vegging under hps. Hopefully it was not a coincidence that got the clone to root. I think it's time to start growing smart a.k.a. perpetuall. Perfect for my own use!


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 1, 2009)

kebnekajse said:
			
		

> Gonna use this thread to post pics of my grow and just go bla bla bla... It will not be a well updated, thought out growjournal, but if a mod think it fits better in that forum, please move it.
> 
> pic one - pure power plant, nirvana femmed, coco
> pic two - blue mystic, nirvana femmed, coco
> ...


 
Beautiful babies! I cant wait to get my seeds. Love the lush leaves and color. Good luck! I dont know about smell stuff because I dont use it.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 1, 2009)

kebnekajse said:
			
		

> I've spent last couple of evenings watching green house seeds youtube chanel. They sure know how to market themselfes. Good growing videos, informative and fun to watch. You should check them out if you haven't allready.
> 
> Took some pics today. Can't help but think it's a lot of fun. First two are of my ppp, last two of the sc. No bm today, but it looks an awfull lot like the ppp, a few less branches and the leafes are a bit more indica dominant. -Did i mention that she's taller then the ppp now? And i thought it was going to be a runt... I was wrong.
> 
> ...


 

I take pictures every week great way to monitor the growth and see and changes.


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 3, 2009)

I have been thinking about making clones as well, but I have nowhere to put them. You should buy some cloning gel, it will greatly improve the number of cuttings surviving. Looking good.


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 3, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> I have been thinking about making clones as well, but I have nowhere to put them. You should buy some cloning gel, it will greatly improve the number of cuttings surviving. Looking good.



Yeah, so they say. But the only clone i managed to root had none, i have tried a lot of them before. I'm seriously starting to think i'm cursed, since this clone is on the verge of dying after being put in soil...

Budpic of the SC:


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 3, 2009)

I hope you invite me for a smoke when that crop finish.... Looks damn sweet. Here is a couple of pictures of the seeds I planted in my parents garden... How sweet does those babies look? About 2 m tall and full of buds. I'm going to try to make ice hash out of one of them.


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 7, 2009)

Time for some pics. First i present my ppp. Getting frosty and lots of buds. 



Next is my BM. I pinched two branches that were growing like crazy, and it helped. I had my doubts but were wrong. I am very happy i decided to do some lst on her, otherwise i would have been in trouble. She is not nearly as long gone as the PPP. Looks like she is going to give a poor yield, but then again she might explodeanyday as she did when i changed to 12/12. Only time will tell.



And finally my SC. Man how i love this strain. She is a beauty. Frosting up and getting big buds. When i look in my microscope i see lots and lots of cloudy trichs. Might be a eight weeker despite what the DP-strain description say. Last grow i chopped after si weeks due to sexchange, but it was a good smoke anyway. If she grows balls this time i will be mad. Should i worry about the amount of yellow leafes? Cause i'm not since it's a normal thing in bloom. 



Feel free to comment. 

Risky Pack - Of course you are welcome after harvest, if you can find me. After that i will visit you and your parents.


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 7, 2009)

Hehe my parents do not smoke. They only let me have some space in their garden. But I'll tell you that you are always welcome in Copenhagen for a nice smoke. And you should really see Christiania if you haven't been there before. The only legal place to smoke in Scandinavia.... Or semi-legal

Ohh and btw.. Those buds looks very tasty


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 7, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Hehe my parents do not smoke. They only let me have some space in their garden. But I'll tell you that you are always welcome in Copenhagen for a nice smoke. And you should really see Christiania if you haven't been there before. The only legal place to smoke in Scandinavia.... Or semi-legal
> 
> Ohh and btw.. Those buds looks very tasty



Yeah, i've been to Chris, but it was about ten years since last, and things have changed a bit i've heard. A shame really, truly a beautiful place. I still don't understand how it was tolerated for such a long time, it would never, ever happen in sweden. But i think Copenhagen in general is a nice city, worth a visit even if Chris didn't exist.


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 8, 2009)

Well originally I come from another place I just live there now. But there is another place worth seeing far to the North in DK. http://da.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thylejren It is called Thylejren and is an old Hippie camp from the 70's that still exist. Really nice place to have a smoke.


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 10, 2009)

And here are some pics...

1-all

2-bm to the left, ppp to the right

3-sc bud

I remember the ppp as a lot more frosty, perhaps it will come now. I think i've seen some improvement in the last two days or so.


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 10, 2009)

I really like the way the strawberry cough is shaping up. I might go ahead and try that one some day. I think you will have some good pictures for BPOTM contest next month. Is the blue mystic showing any signs of blue?

Edit: Oh and that closet! wow.. You are really using every last bit of space in there.. I though mine was packed close together. It will be interesting to see how big a yield per square meter you are going to achieve.. I will be pretty high I guess.. If you have left over trimmings after harvest I can come and help with my new bubble bags


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks!

I really like the SC too. I will buy a pack, but i just ordered White Widow, Lemon Skunk, Super Lemon Haze and Super Silver Haze. Gonna grow SLH&SSH first, then we'll see.

I'm not sure it's good too have it this crowded. I think i would have been better of cutting aa few branches in ealy flower. And i should have started pinching earlier aswell. It worked really well on the BM, an otherwise pretty boring plant. And no signs of blue yet.

Take are/
k


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh man... You took the super lemon haze.. I really think it will be the bomb.. One of the strongest strains out there, as far as I've seen. The white widow is a classic, would like to try that too some day. I hope you have the space and the patient to grow the hazes. I will definitely be following. I'm still thinking train wreck for my next grow.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 11, 2009)

when my leaves are all yellow I remove them figuring I want that energy going to bud.


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 11, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> when my leaves are all yellow I remove them figuring I want that energy going to bud.



If you want the energy to go to the buds, isn't it better to leave them? Otherwise the plant can't use the energy built up in the leafes. I always heard they fall of by themselfes when they are used up.


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 11, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Oh man... You took the super lemon haze.. I really think it will be the bomb.. One of the strongest strains out there, as far as I've seen. The white widow is a classic, would like to try that too some day. I hope you have the space and the patient to grow the hazes. I will definitely be following. I'm still thinking train wreck for my next grow.



Patience, hehe. Well, good thing is that they are both pretty fast, the ssh is 10-11 weeks, the slh is 9-10 weeks. So it won't take forever. Plus they don't have that crazy sativa stretch, think they will be as big as my ppp. I will know for sure soon.


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 15, 2009)

Take care/
k


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 16, 2009)

I did some supecropping(?) on my bm today. Kinda nervous at first, but it was nothing to worry about. It was relly hard to get the branches to bend. I tied them in place aswell as some leafes that were pointing in all kinds of strange diections. Worked out great!


----------



## 42Sm0kinCâli_or_MYOWN (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice grow man thats going to be some killer smoke, cant wait to get mine in flowering in another month or two.


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks!

I tested shooting some pics in my nely purchased worklight. Turned out like this:


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 18, 2009)

Last grow i chopped my sc at day 43, so this time i've done better! But chances are that they will all hermie. Reason? I left my worklight on last night. Bummer! DO NOT WORK IN YOUR GARDEN WHILE STONED! I hope it will be allright. And i won't care about a few nanners here and there, only if a plant freaks out bigtime will i chop her/him. 

Trichs are 50/50 clear/milky on the ppp and bm. They are a bit more milky on the sc. I stopped giving the ppp and bm pk13/14 after giving them a goood dose. Won't give any more bloombastic to the sc either. Plus i guess she will just get one or two more feedings before the flush.

Some pics. Hoping the budporn will result in some nice comments (yes, i am an attentionwhore). 
1-ppp 
2+3-SC
4-bm+ppp
5-ppp


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh my oh my. Those buds are.... I don't even have words for it. That ppp sure did turn out nicely. What kind of yield are you expecting? No matter what it will be one hell of a smoke. You must be quite close to harvest?


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 22, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Oh my oh my. Those buds are.... I don't even have words for it. That ppp sure did turn out nicely. What kind of yield are you expecting? No matter what it will be one hell of a smoke. You must be quite close to harvest?



Thanks alot, i'm qoite happy aswell!

Really have no clue about how much it will be. I'm aiming for 40g/plant, and i think i will succeed. 

The sc is closest to harvest, i think she will come down in two weeks. The ppp still has four weeks to go if she behaves the same as last time and the bm looks the same as the ppp. Atually i wonder if i really got bm, except being slower and having a bit more indicastyle leafes they are the same.

Take care/
k


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 22, 2009)

kebnekajse said:
			
		

> The sc is closest to harvest, i think she will come down in two weeks. The ppp still has four weeks to go if she behaves the same as last time and the bm looks the same as the ppp. Atually i wonder if i really got bm, except being slower and having a bit more indicastyle leafes they are the same.



Well you remember my parents garden? Funny thing is that I got all the seeds from some weed I bought. They were all from the same branch. But still some of the plants turned out purple, and some were just green. I think the color comes  with certain phenotypes.


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 22, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Well you remember my parents garden? Funny thing is that I got all the seeds from some weed I bought. They were all from the same branch. But still some of the plants turned out purple, and some were just green. I think the color comes  with certain phenotypes.



Yeah, genetics are complicated. Have not had the time or interest to study it any further. But i think i will, i poped some bagseed and am hoping for a male. It would be fun to make some seeds and try the basics of breeding. Since i don't know the genetics of the bagseed i guess it's all about luck if it turns out good, but i can still practice.


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 22, 2009)

kebnekajse said:
			
		

> Yeah, genetics are complicated. Have not had the time or interest to study it any further. But i think i will, i poped some bagseed and am hoping for a male. It would be fun to make some seeds and try the basics of breeding. Since i don't know the genetics of the bagseed i guess it's all about luck if it turns out good, but i can still practice.



Well the whole point is about taking the plant that turns out the best. Taking seeds from that one. Produce new plants. And again taking seeds for the best. This inbreeding will essentially result in plants with the same treats you selected over and over again. But it can take many generations for to get a good crop.


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 23, 2009)

Took a bunch of pics, only one turned out good. It's a ppp top. Foxtail!


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow delicious. When will you harvest?


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 24, 2009)

This one will be cut in about 3 weeks, perhaps a bit more.


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 24, 2009)

I think they will truly be a wonderful smoke. You should check out the pictures from my parents garden under contests-biggest plant of the year

They grew really big

Oh and have you heard the big discussions going on right now to legalize marijuana in Copenhagen.. I'm so thrilled


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 24, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> I think they will truly be a wonderful smoke. You should check out the pictures from my parents garden under contests-biggest plant of the year
> 
> They grew really big
> 
> Oh and have you heard the big discussions going on right now to legalize marijuana in Copenhagen.. I'm so thrilled



Yeah, i heard they were gonna have a vote in city council vether or  not to sell pot in pharmacies, right? But that's pretty much all i know. So things are moving for you or what? I mean, it's been legal in a way for like 30 years, so there is no real reasons not to. Plus Copenhagen has got quite messy since the market moved out of chris, at least that's what i've heard.


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 26, 2009)

Well yeah there is a lot of gang war going on the streets right now. That is also the only reason I'm scared to grow. Those people are so protective over the market. But if they do legalize, I'll start to be a professional grower. You can come and help me with advice ;-)


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 26, 2009)

Hehe, the swedish anti-drug lobby is not at all happy with what's going on in Denmark. But people in general, even though most people do not smoke/never did, seem to think it's a good idea. There are not many people bying the deathdrug propaganda we've been fed for 30 years. 

Some budshots from day 50. Gave my sc her last feeding, straight pH'ed water from now on. I have seen one or two amber trichs, but mostly they are cloudy. So two weeks til chop is a fair estimation i think. The other two, especially the bm, are way behind.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 26, 2009)

Very  nice  my  friend..Looks  wonderful..oh  yes..Nice  Harvest  comeing  your  way:lama:


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh I can't wait to see the final bud shots. You will have a lot of good pictures to choose from for the BPOTM in October :-D


----------



## kebnekajse (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you very much, Risky. Can't wait either.

It's fun taking  photos.


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 5, 2009)

You should show us a few more photos yourself. I'm waiting to the grand finale


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 5, 2009)

The sc is going down tonight. Day 60 i think, 10 daus flush. I hope it will do. I took a bud last wednesday and smoked it during the weekend. It was very good indeed. Airy and perhaps not thee strongest weed i've had, but very very good taste despite no cure and alost no cieling which is nice in cntrast to the mediocre hasch i've been smoking lately.


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 5, 2009)

And own she went. Looks more than it is, i'm pretty sure it's gonna shrink a lot when it dies. But still a fair amount of top notch, and above all, homegrown weed. RH has gone down a lot the last couple of weeks, so i think it will be ready for the jars in 3-4 days or so.


----------



## Parcero (Oct 5, 2009)

Right on, nice buds.
Happy smokings.


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow nice... I'm pretty high tonight myself... I was at a moving in party, and brought some OD homegrown, and it was quite ok


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 6, 2009)

KK you should try bagging the weed first in brown paper bags. I've had really good results with that.


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 6, 2009)

Good idea, my testbud was very dry in just 3 days. It should take 5-7 days before they go in the jars. The paperbag should slow it down a bit even though it's white.

I was going to watercure two buds but i chickened out. Will try it with the ppp since it will yield the most ( at least that's what i think).

I put the buds on a scale after 24 hours of drying. It's only 84 grams, told you it was airy. Final weight should be around 25 grams i suppose.


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 6, 2009)

Might be airy buds, but you will only need 0.5 gram to get seriously wasted from those buds. They look like superior quality. How to you watercure buds?

The only thing there is with a white paper bag is that they sometimes use chemicals to bleach the paper. But I don't think it really harms the buds in any way. I sometimes switch between jar and bag for a weeks time, because when you get it in the jar, it tend to get a bit moist again.


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 6, 2009)

When you harvest the buds you put them in water. Change the water once a day for one week, then dry. Finished.

This is how  it's done, more or less. When you put it in water, the water draws stuff from the plant, nutes, chlorofyll etc. Gets rid of the nasties faster then an aircure. But the weight is also smaller then when you aircure, which makes you think the weed is stronger since all of the thc is preserved. Taste is reduced a bit.

Most people, myself icluded, thinks this is insane when they hear about it. But i never heard anyone doing this the right way say it is not good. Not all favour it over an aircire, but noone puts it down. But i must read up a bit before trying. 

My buds lost aroung 30 grams of water today. Now the buds are 56 grams...


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 10, 2009)

Started flushing the ppp. Think she's got one more week before the chop. The bm is a bit behing but i suspect she will be a fast finisher. First two pics is the bm. The cola is really dense and big. Shame on me who thought she wouldn't yield very well. Pic 3+4 is of the ppp. 

The sc is in jars since a few days back. Final weight is 35 grams, pretty decent. She started smelling really nice after just a few days just like last time. Not as potent though, but i don't mind at all. She still gets me very stoned.


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 10, 2009)

I knew you were going to get a nice big harvest. Congrats from DK. I'll cut my first 3 plants on Monday. Unfortunately it is a bit early, but the leafs are still curling more, and I really don't want to waste any buds. Can't wait to hear about the smoke from the PPP


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 10, 2009)

Well, it won't be long til you get a smoke report on the ppp cause she's going down tonight. Hermed out on me. Still, she's starting to get amber and looks almost finished at day 64 so it's ok even though i would like her to go a few days more. But since the bm is behind i don't want to risk her getting pregnant.

I discovered that my intake lighttrap was broken, i don't know how long it was like that. I figure this is the reason for her changing sex.


----------



## Parcero (Oct 10, 2009)

Bad luck dude.
I'm worried few of my NL's are turning aswell.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 10, 2009)

DAm...kebnekajse....sorry  to  here the  herm...smart  to  get  shim  out  if  ya  have  others  in..if  not  you  can  clip  the  nanners  off as  y  find  them..a  few  days  wont  hurt  if  theres  no  other  ladies  in  room..if  there  is  I  suggest  you  mist  all  plants  down  real  well  when  lights  off  this  will  kill  any  pollen  that  has  been  reliesed..also  be  sure  to  clean  grow area  well  befor  next  flower  run..They  look  Awesome:lama:  you  did  a  great  Job...cant  wait  to  hear  the  smoke  report  Take  care  and  be safe


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for suport in times of grief.

I'm fairly sure no pollen has been released. But of course i will clean my closet well before net grow (put a ssh seed between wet paper yesterday, will veg it in my speaker till the bm is finished).


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 10, 2009)

Hermies are really annoying.. I hope it won't spoil your harvest too much


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 11, 2009)

187 grams wet, around 45 grams dry? We'll see, i think it's gonna be more. The popcorn buds were 50 grams yesterday, 34 grams today. They sure loose lots of water very fast.

The bm has 2 weeks to finish, then i must start vegging my ssh that goes in coco today. My speaker will do until then.


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 11, 2009)

Awesome... I'll try to get mine on a scale as well.. Just have to find one that works

EDIT: Oh by the way... I was thinking we should make a one plant competition for the next grow just for fun. To see if anyone in here can beat us with just one plant in a restricted area. I really think it could be exiting, to see who can get the most from just one plant


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 11, 2009)

Hehe, i'm in  the competition. Just put my ssh in coco. Decided to do a scrog this time, it's gonna be fun. Might just get a 400w with a cooltube or some other sort of vented hood. I can afford it, especially since i don't have to buy weed for some time...


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 11, 2009)

Damn... I will be 2 weeks behind again! Maybe I should germinate my seed.. Just don't have any space in here for the light


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok I just but me seed in the rockwool for germination. I'll start a new thread where we can have a one plant competition. Good luck my friend


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice! Good luck my friend.

Did i mention that my sc was 35 grams? And that my ppp is too dry after just three days hanging? It was reallly brittle. Put it on a scale and it said 44 grams, but i still have a pretty big bud in water! Excited trying a watercure for the first time.


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmpf, my intake wasn't the only lightleak i had. There were pretty big gaps in the door. My cab is falling apart. Then again i got it really cheap... But it will do for another grow, just have do fix it for real this time.


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh you did beat me this time on the weight. But I think I'll do a lot better next time, when I can control my PH. I can't wait to see what you can do with 400 watt of HPS. May the best man win

Edit: How is the water curing shaping up?


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 13, 2009)

The watercure is going just fine. It started to reak today, just like it's supposed to. In 8 days it should be cured and dried.

The BM looks good!


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 16, 2009)

And not done yet. A week left? Who knows.

One leaf is turning purple!


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 17, 2009)

It is like waiting for a christmas present.  Congrats on the purple leaf, hehe.. I'm really surprised of the GHE - Ripen. It really does finish of the plant. After my last plant has been on it for a week I can see how the trics have grown bigger and the buds have tightened up. I really recommend this product.

I had the first smoke of the Nemesis last night.. And holy crap what a smoke. A report will follow on my journal


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm still a bit scepticall about the ripening stuff, if she wants to long, she should be allowed to no matter how you feel about it.

The watercure is over. Some thoughts about it:
-it shrank a lot nore than reg. drying/curing
-it is really cured, but taste and smell are a bit... boring
-only took 24h to dry after being picked up from the water
-bud got ROCK hard
-bud got darker then when aircured

I think i prefere the aircure, but i can see myself doing this to small amounts of my harvest just to get decent smoke in a short time.

My PPP yielded 44 grams plus 1 gram watercured. I thought it would be more, but she really shrank a lot while drying, much more then last time. Perhaps it was the final week of blooming that lacked.


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't really think watercuring is for me.. The small popcorn buds are ready after 1 week of drying anyways. But it is nice to experiment every once in a while.


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 20, 2009)

IMO watercured bud is better than one week died bud. But i'm not in a hurry, so i'll do it the usuall way, beats it by far. 

The bm at day 7...hmmm...74...
Yeah, day 74.

Found a leaf with 5-10% amber trichs. But then again there are places with lots of clear ones. Not a long time left. But this part is just boring. I want to get my ssh going NOW! Just bought a 250w mh, really looking forward to see what it will do.


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 24, 2009)

Chopped my BM at day 78. She really took her time to finish and i think she could have gone a week more, but i harvested anyway. But she's def. within the harvest window.

You can see the main colas in the pic, the weigh 200 grams. I got 80 grams of good sized nugs and a lot of trim and popcorn. Gonna get a pollinator and make some kif! Although everyone praises the bubblebag method of extracting the resin, i don't like it! 

Can you see the purple/blue hues on er? She's quite a looker i would say. Will beback in a week with yield, til then you be safe.

k


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 25, 2009)

I had to throw away a big chunk of the bm cause of mold. It was the smaller of the supercropped branches, about 10 grams or so. Strange since rh was 30-40% the last 4 weeks of flower, circulation is good and my inline fan been running all the time. Bad luck? Then again the buds are very very compact. Next time i will put some straws in my buds to help them breathe.


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 26, 2009)

She looks very cool.. Sorry to hear about the mold. I chopped my last BB and got about 40 g out of her dried. I think the bubble bag method is pretty cool, but it doesn't work on all strains though. It didn't really work on my OD weed, the trics were to premature, and too small. Only some strains will produce full melt bubble hash. But good luck with the pollinator.


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 27, 2009)

The BM dried very fast when i got my MH up and running. I was able to keep 47 grams once i had thrown away the moldy buds. More then my PPP and SC, but still a bit dissapointing. 

So, all in all i got 35+45+47=127 grams which is 7 grams more then my goal was. I'm happy and allready growing my next girl. See you in another thread!

k


----------

